

Free Online Crash Course in Startups from The Founder Institute - gaganbiyani
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/02/take-an-online-crash-course-in.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d5edc873ab33369%2C0

======
gaganbiyani
Dear friends on Hacker News,

DO NOT worry about the 1000 person limit. We'll release more codes if we need
to. You are all welcome :). I'm a huge fan of HN. Just please enjoy the course
- we spent a lot of time convincing the Founder Institute to release these
videos and I hope you like them.

Best, Gagan Biyani

Co-Founder of Udemy gaganATudemyDOTcom

------
markszcz
Spoiler alert, that password is "readwriteweb"

First of all I was going to complain that I couldent get in. I was going to
reply as an angry raging code monkey and demand a password. Then I kept
reading. =\

The first 1000 readers that use the code "readwriteweb" will get access to the
course materials, which is currently available by invitation-only.

------
markszcz
First off I feel as though I dont know much about how a startup works yet. Im
trying to learn so I could eventually launch something in the future.

Watching the first video "Holy shit , my idea sucks" around the 15:30 mark or
if you look at the slides, its slide 11, the guy says that an idea "Must be
NEW or BETTER".

How true is that? Why MUST it be (only) one of those two?

I was reading one of 37 signals books' "Rework" and they said their model was
not to make something new or better, but to simplify. They admit there are
better applications out there, jam packed with more features but they found
that to be to cumbersom.

If someone from YCombinator watched these videos first before starting up
their idea(s), would they be where they are right now? How informative would
someone suggest these videos are that has some experience in the Startup
field?

~~~
ebaysucks
Simple would be "better" I guess.

~~~
markszcz
In that case the word better is relative in both the presenters point of view
and 37signals.

------
nivertech
It's great way for udemy to acquire 1000 more users! Provide some free course,
10% of those 1000 will buy several paid courses, each one ~ $100.

------
tjmaxal
Why are they limiting it to only a 1000 people?

~~~
kmfrk
It also forced me to go register without reading anything about the course and
site, because only 1000 invites were available, and HN just linked it.

------
candre717
Is there a time limit on these courses - i.e. after x amount of time will
content access be disabled in exchange for payment?

~~~
gaganbiyani
No - not for free courses. This course is meant to be free forever.

------
nelou
great way of finding out whether you have the xfactor :)

